# New tap for TAD Party Star?



## aamcle (6/10/14)

My Tad dispensing head is bust again, its the old 8g type and Co2 blows out of both sides of the horizontal tube just behind the tap leaver. There is no support for them here in the UK so I need a new tap.

I've seen plans for a tap made from plumbing fittings and a Schrader valve and at some time I'll make one.

I was wondering if anybody has modified a mini keg dispenser, the type with a Co2 cartridge and tap (eg Party Star type) to work with a TAD bottle?

If you have please post a link or a how to. I could force carb with my Co2 bottle and use the tap to dispense.


Many Thanks. Aamcle


----------



## mojonojo (6/10/14)

You know there are professional tapping devices for those little 5L kegs? 
http://www.malzmuehle.eu/tanks--type--NC--tanks--type--NC-jolly/5-liter-party-kegs/Accessories-for-Mini-kegs/beer-brew-beer-beer-accessories-nrw-malt-yeast-hops-homebrewing-dispensing-base-5-liter-party-keg--tapping-device.html

http://www.malzmuehle.eu/tanks--type--NC--tanks--type--NC-jolly/5-liter-party-kegs/Accessories-for-Mini-kegs/beer-brew-beer-beer-accessories-nrw-malt-yeast-hops-homebrewing--960-2311.html

http://www.malzmuehle.eu/tanks--type--NC--tanks--type--NC-jolly/5-liter-party-kegs/Accessories-for-Mini-kegs/beer-brew-beer-beer-accessories-nrw-malt-yeast-hops-homebrewing-dispensing-base-5-liter-party-keg-tapping-device--shutt-off.html


----------

